# Any gun clubs near Athens area?



## Tim2hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello, I was looking for some info if anyone new of an outdoor range or gun club close to the Athens area.  I'm actually in Jackson County.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 14, 2011)

Take Hwy 78 east out of Athens towards Washington... Once entering into Oglethorpe Co. you will come into Crawford(only one red light), continue on down and will enter Lexington(Big Courthouse on your right in downtown area), continue on about 3-4 more miles outside of Lexington and their will be a 600 yard gun range on your left(dirtroad). Gun Site Hills. Very nice range but I incourage you to call beforehand and talk to Mike Oneal "Chief" (owner).....

Leaving Athens total trip time will be about 30 minutes...


----------



## Tim2hunt (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 14, 2011)

Athens Rifle Club, on the Commerce Hwy.  They were discussing closing the membership, but I don't know the status of that.


----------



## ben300win (Oct 25, 2011)

Also Elbert county gun club. Www.Elbert County gun club.com


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 11, 2012)

elberton gun club very nice. their is also a gun club south of toccoa called GA mountain homestead or something like that. its ok bit high for the membership price. their is also a free shooting range in the Wilson shoals wma which is located close to alto state prison you can only shoot about 65 yards tho.


----------

